# Sierra 7



## dlreynolds (Apr 22, 2016)

Has anyone worked for or have any feedback from Sierra 7 for remote coding opportunities?

Thank you,
Diana Reynolds, CPC


----------



## mochalatte33 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi
I actually had spoken to a representative from Sierra about a job. The only drawback to the job in my opinion was the fact that you had to supply your own computer and monitors. That can be very costly especially when the majority of companies supply you with the necessary equipment. Did you take a job with them?


----------



## dkaz1 (Apr 29, 2016)

mochalatte33 said:


> Hi
> I actually had spoken to a representative from Sierra about a job. The only drawback to the job in my opinion was the fact that you had to supply your own computer and monitors. That can be very costly especially when the majority of companies supply you with the necessary equipment. Did you take a job with them?



Hi there

Don't pass by this opportunity because you need to supply a computer with two monitors.  Just about anyone who is seeking remote employment owns a computer already.  Monitors can be purchased used--I picked up a nice flatscreen monitor for $2.00 at a garage sale and it works just fine.

I recommend to find out what type of IT support you have with the employer.  Who is going to assist you with any IT issues regarding your link to the client.  That's the major issue I have asked about when working a remote position.  

Best of luck.

Debbie K.


----------



## Kisha (Mar 22, 2017)

*Sierra7 Reston*

Hi

In response to your question. RUN, RUN, RUN. they have a high turnover rate because they don't have a clue. They don't train you how the client wants things done. You will find out that you are missing things not because you don't know your coding but because the VA coding is something different and what they want you won't have a clue unti lyou get these rude email from the Supvr Michele Johnston. what you get back in error will never be mentioned during training but you will be held responsible anyway. These people are crazy to pay someone $2.00 per chart and ask for your arm n leg for that $2.00. The communication is basically non-existent and rude.


----------

